# What does "Gee" mean?



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

When DS gets fussy, often he will make a "Gee" sound when he cries (that's with a hard "G"). It kind of sounds like "a-gee," and I am trying to figure out if it means something specific. Does anyone else's kid make this sound, and have you deciphered it? What does it mean?

He's 3 months old, BTW.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Some lady put out a DVD a while back about decoding baby sounds but I'm not really sure I believe in it. I'd look more at what he is doing when he's upset, is he tightening his belly? If so it could be gas. Is he rooting or sucking his hand? He could be hungry, etc. It takes a while, but you'll learn what his specific sounds mean. You can try starting signs with him now too, then in a few more months he will be able to better communicate his needs to you.


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

To my 9 month old, who has been doing it since about 5 weeks old, it means he's hungry. He still does the sound but now signs "milk". So we nurse.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

BOOBY MILK!







It's what we call nursing!







(Pronounced with a "g" like in goat.)


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Hm. It probably does mean he's hungry, because it often happens when I'm trying to feed him but for whatever reason he's agitated and keeps popping off and crying. He eventually will settle down and eat, but sometimes it takes him a while and he gets upset.

Thanks!


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

we always knew we were in serious trouble when dd gave us the "GEEEE".... i dont think it meant anything specific was wrong with her, she was just super super pissed....


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
Hm. It probably does mean he's hungry, because it often happens when I'm trying to feed him but for whatever reason he's agitated and keeps popping off and crying. He eventually will settle down and eat, but sometimes it takes him a while and he gets upset.

How is your letdown? Is it really strong or really slow? It sounds like maybe he's getting frustrated while nursing. I have a super strong letdown that used to drown DS when he was smaller. I've had luck with leaning way back while nursing.


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

My little guy, who will be 3 mo. old in a few days, will say "mmgee" when he's hungry. He's done that for quite awhile.


----------



## jacquelinej11 (Jan 13, 2008)

haha my DS makes that sound too







and yeah like everyone has already said he's usually hungry when he makes it


----------



## cookiemom (Nov 9, 2009)

*En-Gee!*

I just wanted to bump this thread - My daughter in 2010 made the sound "en-geh" when she was fussy and hungry which turned to "en-gee". I thought it was a little crazy, but now I have a 3mo old that was saying "en-geh" at 2mo and now "en-gee" when she wants to nurse. She even stopped in the middle of eating, looked up at me and said "gee" because she had lost her latch. I assume this isn't the same sounds all babies make, but its interesting to see other moms have recognized the sound to mean hunger for their babies.


----------



## omarinbox1888 (Jul 14, 2016)

cookiemom said:


> I just wanted to bump this thread - My daughter in 2010 made the sound "en-geh" when she was fussy and hungry which turned to "en-gee". I thought it was a little crazy, but now I have a 3mo old that was saying "en-geh" at 2mo and now "en-gee" when she wants to nurse. She even stopped in the middle of eating, looked up at me and said "gee" because she had lost her latch. I assume this isn't the same sounds all babies make, but its interesting to see other moms have recognized the sound to mean hunger for their babies.


En-gee

Hungry

Lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisa18 (Jan 16, 2017)

My nephew makes a similar noise! We always take it as him trying to say HUNGRYYYY!


----------



## mumlewis87 (Feb 2, 2017)

I guess they all make the same sound when hungry. Haha!


----------

